# CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum



## wimpler (9. August 2010)

*CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Hi,
Nachdem ich vom x4 925 auf dem x4 965 umgestiegen bin, läuft der CPU-lüfter auf hochtouren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen gezielt zusteueren?
In Bios habe ich auch schon geschaut und kann nichts gezielter einstellen.
Hätte ich was beim Wechsel beachten müssen?
Mein Mainboard ist das MSI 760GM-E51.

Gruß


----------



## kassi (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Wie ist der Lüfter angeschlossen? 3-Pin, 4-Pin, oder Molex?
Hilfreich wäre es vielleicht zu wissen, um welchen Lüfter es sich handelt  Oder hast Du noch
den Boxed?

Noch eine Frage aus Neugier: Warum wechselt man vom 925er zum 965er?


----------



## wimpler (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Das ist der standard Box-Lüfter mit 4pin.
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mir ein neues Motherboard, ram und eine Cpu geholt. Der Verkäufer hatte zu der Zeit nur den 925 auf Lager und meinte, das ich den 925 ausprobieren kann und bei Missgefallen ich ihn gegen den 965 tauschen dar. Natürlich musste ich den Differenzbetrag zahlen.


----------



## Crymes (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Is normal, dass der so laut ist.
Du kannst deinen Prozessor aber untervolten.


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Wird er noch geregelt oder läuft er durchgehend auf Anschlag?


----------



## wimpler (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Achso, mhm Schade.
Es gibt keine andere Möglichkeit oder?


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Hast du beim Board die Lüftersteuerung aktiviert? Bei MSI Boards ist die von Hause aus deaktiviert, durch einen Prozessorwechsel könnte sie sich ebenfalls wieder deaktiviert haben. 

Mach am besten mal einen CMOS Reset, bietet sich immer an bei Problemen nach einem Prozessortausch.


----------



## wimpler (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Ich habe die Option Cool and quiet einmal auf auto , enabel gestellt und keinen hörbaren unterschied gehört


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2010)

*AW: CPU-Wechsel Lüfter läuft auf Maximum*

Cool´n´quiet ist schon mal ein Anfang, aber nicht das was ich eigentlich meinte. 

Es geht um die Lüftersteuerung. Diese lässt sich meist unter der Option "HW-Monitor", "PC Health Status" oder so ähnlich einstellen. Dort kannst du auch die Umdrehungszahlen sehen. Wenn da beim CPU Lüfter 4000-6000 Umdrehungen angezeigt werden ist alles klar.


----------

